# Spitfire Originals | Intimate Strings | Livestream Replay



## Simeon (Sep 20, 2020)

Once again, an amazing experience for me. I said in the stream that I am sort of an "experiential", or "intuitive" composer of sorts, attending the Music Conservatory of life. To think that the essence of some of the larger libraries are inside of this string collection is amazing.
If you missed the livetream you can catch the replay below.
Thanks @Spitfire Team!


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 20, 2020)

Simeon, we love it too!


----------



## Azeroc (Sep 21, 2020)

It is a wonderful strings library!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

Great review as usual Simeon. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 21, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Once again, an amazing experience for me. I said in the stream that I am sort of an "experiential", or "intuitive" composer of sorts, attending the Music Conservatory of life. To think that the essence of some of the larger libraries are inside of this string collection is amazing.
> If you missed the livetream you can catch the replay below.
> Thanks @Spitfire Team!



Really enjoyed it Simeon, great review/walkthrough!


----------



## freecham (Sep 21, 2020)

A very good inspiring library and review. It's always a real pleasure to see you play !


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

freecham said:


> A very good inspiring library and review. It's always a real pleasure to see you play !


It’s like Simeon is my piano Bob Ross, and I mean that in the most positive way!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s like Simeon is my piano Bob Ross, and I mean that in the most positive way!


Maybe he should rename his channel to Simeons Happy Little Keys


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Maybe he should rename his channel to Simeons Happy Little Keys


Hehe yes. Although I think the name of his channel is pretty accurate.


----------



## freecham (Sep 21, 2020)

Or the Joy of playing !


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 21, 2020)

Closest I have seen to a man brought to tears by a sample library! But have to admit I was getting a little choked up too.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s like Simeon is my piano Bob Ross, and I mean that in the most positive way!



Bob Ross is always in the most positive way!


----------



## Simeon (Sep 26, 2020)

Here is a quick tip on how UNIFY can create a type of "Live" patch for Spitfire Audio Originals Intimate Strings.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Once again, an amazing experience for me. I said in the stream that I am sort of an "experiential", or "intuitive" composer of sorts, attending the Music Conservatory of life. To think that the essence of some of the larger libraries are inside of this string collection is amazing.
> If you missed the livetream you can catch the replay below.
> Thanks @Spitfire Team!




I've hit subscribe. It's nice to watch someone that's positive and loving music!


----------



## Markrs (Sep 26, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I've hit subscribe. It's nice to watch someone that's positive and loving music!


Simeon's videos are fab, really passionate about his music and what the VSTs he is testing can do.


----------



## Aceituna (Oct 11, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Once again, an amazing experience for me. I said in the stream that I am sort of an "experiential", or "intuitive" composer of sorts, attending the Music Conservatory of life. To think that the essence of some of the larger libraries are inside of this string collection is amazing.
> If you missed the livetream you can catch the replay below.
> Thanks @Spitfire Team!




Thank you Simeon.
And Spitfire, of course.
Incredible value.


----------

